# Sibelius Question



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Wasn't really sure where to stick this thread, so I put it here...
I just wanted to ask a question about the music software 'Sibelius'. (I know there are Sibelius specific sites I could sign up to, but I was just wondering if any of you would be able to quickly help me out).
I am making a big piece of film music, but for parts such as the 'flute', I would like more than one flute player playing the same line (perhaps three or four flutes playing the exact same notes). However, Sibelius seems to only playback the sound of one flute - how can I adjust the amount of instruments so it actually sounds like more than one playing (without having to create separate parts for each).

Many many thanks if you read this, PLEASE reply, as this is so important.

Thank you very much


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Darn. Saw the title of this thread and jumped at the chance to talk about one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ChrisGraham said:


> Wasn't really sure where to stick this thread, so I put it here...
> I just wanted to ask a question about the music software 'Sibelius'. (I know there are Sibelius specific sites I could sign up to, but I was just wondering if any of you would be able to quickly help me out).
> I am making a big piece of film music, but for parts such as the 'flute', I would like more than one flute player playing the same line (perhaps three or four flutes playing the exact same notes). However, Sibelius seems to only playback the sound of one flute - how can I adjust the amount of instruments so it actually sounds like more than one playing (without having to create separate parts for each).
> 
> ...


Ask the question in the computer thread .


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Darn. Saw the title of this thread and jumped at the chance to talk about one of my favorite composers.


Noo! Sorry to disappoint!


----------

